# H61 or B75 for HTPC, budget gaming?



## damien66 (Aug 24, 2012)

The H61 based boards were generally being recommended for (intel based) budget gaming systems, & HTPCs. Just wanted to know, generally speaking is the B75 chipset a better fit for that price range in terms of performance & features?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes, B75 is better than H61 for it has PCIe 3.0 slot, 1*SATA 6Gbs port and front USB3.0 header too. 
For HTPC Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H is a good option for just 4.5k.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ 100% agree with.
B75 is the best option for HTPC scenario.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 26, 2012)

B75 is better. But also it depends on your use.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

@ OP - what CPU you are going to get ??


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

B75 is the way to go...


----------

